# so now im confused *pic heavy*



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

sooo!!! i cam across a thread discussing brindle and revers brindle...

i talked with BedlamBully a while ago to figure out Kenyas color, and we agreed that she was a *red red with reverse brindle* which is wat i have been telling people when they ask what color she is..

some peeps on here have said it is a made up color, and i didnt see it on the ukc link patch-o-pits posted on the other thread. (i feel so dumb now)

heres some poopy shots but they show her coat.(some are old) what the heck is kenyas coat color???? lol


----------



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

ill just call it red brindle


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

no, red nose with red bindle with white lol The whole reverse thing confuses me too!


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Either Chocolate, fawn or red brindle. Its hard for me to tell from the pics.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

I thought she was a fawn brindle!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Mr.lee said:


> ill just call it red brindle


That's probably what I would say, too.

Kenya's very pretty.


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

What ever color Kenya is, its just gorgeous! kenya has got to be my favorite puppy.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Well actually she almost looks exactly like the light chocolate brindle on the ADBA color website! Here is the link! 
American Dog Breeders Association

Hope this helps!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I can never remember if you name a brindle for the base color or the masking color. If you name it for the masking color, your dog would be a chocolate brindle. If for the base color, I'd call her rednose brindle.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

MAN ITS DRIVING ME BONKERS! thnx for the compliments btw....

her mother is fawn colored 









and when kenya was a baby she was LIGHT









.... but as she has gotten older her back has darkened, but the belly and arms are still light...



Mrs_APBT_America said:


> Well actually she almost looks exactly like the light chocolate brindle on the ADBA color website! Here is the link!
> American Dog Breeders Association
> 
> Hope this helps!


she does kinda look like that

heres her pop just in case


----------



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

she has some fine looking parents..

yea she does look like the light chocolate brindle on that website..


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I love her poppy!!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Peanut is the same color of brindle hes red with the tan stripes. I just refer to him as brindle when people ask me what color he is


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

Def a brindle. From what ive read a reverse is where the strips are lighter than the coat.

I love her coat btw, just like mine only opp color stripes.

here is my dog Papo. I ref. to him as a choc w/ a reverse brindle.

look close and u can see his blondish tiger stripes.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

If i look really close i can see the chocolate streaks in your boxers there. HAHA


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

dan'sgrizz said:


> If i look really close i can see the chocolate streaks in your boxers there. HAHA


:rofl::rofl:

I would go with red brindle JMO


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

lmao.. yeah i refer to her brindle as tiger stipes becuase thats what it looks like to me....


kenya isnt has brown as ur pup tho, she is more gold and has real light arms and belly...
but she does look just like ur pup only opposite colors

blah.... im just gonan tell everyone she is dirty lmao


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Pardon me for chiming in...but I believe it is the base color that determines the shade of brindle that your dog is... To the OP...I would say she's a red brindle. If you look at the dog in my sig line (R.I.P. Debo, my "hansum man"), he was a black brindle! Very gorgeous, IMO (maybe I'm biased b/c I loved him so much)...but I always got compliments on him. The dog in my avatar with my oldest daughter (Ceasar), though it's hard to see, is a red brindle red nose. I have a certain affinity for the brindles, and darker coated dogs. Although, my beloved baby now is a fawn w/a smut or black muzzle w/almost indestinguishable white on her chest! But, I hope that help shed some light on the situation for you!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

red brindle she is!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

thats what i would have said. i was peekin in at this thread and i went and did all the research i could. i also did something taboo... I GOOGLED IT!!! lol but yeah id go with red brindle.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Red brindle. No such thing as reverse.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I believe "reverse" brindle is an artificial term that is used to easily explain that type of brindling. You would officially refer to the color as brindle in any kind documentation, but if you want people to have an understanding of the coloring, and they have not seen the dog, you would say reverse brindle to make it an easier understanding. Like if I go to DMV and register my car as green. If someone at work or on the street asked me I would say Lime green, even though it says green on my registration, it just gives a more detailed description. i hope this helps, and my rambling didnt just make it worse lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

AGREED!! up:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

IMO
your dogs is chocolate brindle according to the ADBA. The UKC really doesn't break it down like the ADBA does so I alway use their color chart when describing my dogs. I know your dog is a chocolate brindle because I have about 6 of them in my breeding kennel. A Red brindle is more if a true red color like this








Your dogs is more dilute like these dogs which are all described as a Chocolate brindle.








Her litter-mate (brother)








Trinity








These are all chocolate brindle dogs, and you can see they are more dilute that a red.
Now a fawn brindle it much lighter like this (not the best pictures but I hope you see a difference.









Opinions are like elbows every one has one! lol
But if you want to be technical she is a chocolate brindle. Red brindle would describe a deeper/richer color like pictured above.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

After looking at the pictures again it's really hard to say you need more pictures in the natural sunlight. This dog is described as a red brindle but she is not as dark as the one I pictured above but her coat is not dilute it's just another color of a slightly lighter red.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah I guess she is more chocolate brindle then red I would have to say too. But no reversing lol. Tho you do have some pics of her that make her look way more red. Course this is a really old thread too lmao.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

I definitely agree 100% on the chocolate brindle!!


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

I just call it red brindle. All of my dogs are like this except one which is white with brown spots.


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

I call China reverse brindle when she is black brindle but saying black brindle to people who know nothing about apbt colors confuses them. So I say "Seen a brown boxer with tiger stripes? China is the opposite, black with brown tiger stripes" And they get it lol


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

That is what I would say a chocolate brindle. She is a beautiful pup for sure. Good luck with her.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

well hello guys! ahah this thread is *SUPER OLD *lol, she continues to darken over time, but here is a more up to day pic...









excuse the caca here lol









yeah i have learned that she is not quiet as red as her dad, but she is not fawn anymore lol....


----------

